# Drip edge on high side of Lean too roof



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

If the high side of a shed roof is connected to another building (your house wall),
then no drip edge needed there. You do need "L" flashing tucked under the siding and onto the shingles. I normally try to bring the flashing down on the last full depth shingle, and then cover it with the last half course shingle.


----------



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Picture?


Heres a basic picture of a type a shed Im building how do I finish the high edge with shingles. Do I just put the drip edge on top of paper and Place shingles where they extend a little over edge and nail through them and then cover the nails with roofing sealer?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Putting it under the shingle would be defeating the purpose of lapping shingle, I would put the 3" one on top, to protect the edge of the shingles and direct the water on top of the shingles.
If some one says that does not look right. Tell them, function over beauty.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If you decide on looks, lay a good bead or two of roofing sealant under the last row of shingles to help seal it.


----------



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

mark sr said:


> If you decide on looks, lay a good bead or two of roofing sealant under the last row of shingles to help seal it.


thanks think I'll go with 3" on top but use 3" for other drip edges so it looks consistent. once painted they'll barely notice.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> Putting it under the shingle would be defeating the purpose of lapping shingle, I would put the 3" one on top, to protect the edge of the shingles and direct the water on top of the shingles.
> If some one says that does not look right. Tell them, function over beauty.



+1. This is the correct application here. 



You can get coil that is in the primary color of the shingle so it is less ostentatious.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Oddjober said:


> Im building a Modern Shed with the high side on the front of the house.





I take this to mean the high edge of the lean-to roof is attached to the house. Is that not the case? And the shed is truly free standing and away form the front of the house? It makes a huge difference how the top edge is flashed.


----------



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> I take this to mean the high edge of the lean-to roof is attached to the house. Is that not the case? And the shed is truly free standing and away form the front of the house? It makes a huge difference how the top edge is flashed.


no I meant to say that the high edge of the shed roof is the front of the shed. The shed Im building is similiar to picture above


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Oddjober said:


> thanks think I'll go with 3" on top but use 3" for other drip edges so it looks consistent. once painted they'll barely notice.


?


The only flank on the roof where your flash or drip edge would be exposed is the top. The bottom and side edges require the drip edge to be under the shingles.

If you are speaking of painting the exposed face of the drip edge, it can be purchased in few different colors.


----------



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> ?
> 
> 
> The only flank on the roof where your flash or drip edge would be exposed is the top. The bottom and side edges require the drip edge to be under the shingles.
> ...


The box stores only seem to have unpainted 3" flashing I don't know what color person Im building shed for is going to do trim in anyway.


----------



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

one last question on drip edge, should there be a gap between the edge and the wall, or should it be tight against the wall?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A slight gap is normal, the main thing is having the bottom edge flared out so rain will drip away from the siding. many will install a 1x2 [or 1x3] behind the flashing.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I always wrap my fascia with alum, so I don't mind the drip edge being tight. In fact I use the drip edge to hold in my upper half of the fascia wrap.
But without wrapping, it is recommended to leave a gap, at least on the bottom.


----------

